# TTF slingshots - Brands and makers



## Eric Jones (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey guys. I'm looking for some help starting out and learning more about slingshot options.

I'm brand new here, but I've been researching slingshots for several months. And I've done as youre supposed to, and searched through the forum (this and others) quite a bit. However I'm weeding through a lot of brands  esp those recommended for people starting out, but I'm often pulling up stuff like "Saunders slingshots" which is nothing like what I want.

I've decided on flat bands, and I think I want to start out shooting TTF (I've read up on TTF vs OTT, and I'm pretty certain I'll just have to get a nice OTT down the line and feel it out myself :lol: ).

As for a OTT, I really like the look of the Topshot by Pocket Predator. Not quite the canted handle type, but not totally straight and symmetrical either.

But as for a TTF, which I would like to start with, I'm not finding as much that I'm in love with. The Hathcock Sniper by the same brand I know is well received, but atm is sold out.

So I'm searching and hoping I can get some recommendations on what you use, what brands or makers are out there as good options, etc. I'm also hoping to keep it options that are easily accessible for purchase, and the price is relatively low (hoping for 10-40).

Thanks very much guys - Eric


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Check out Simple Shot in the vendors section, they have a few that are relatively inexpensive. Any of their "occularis" frames can be shot OTT or TTF also their Scout is a great frame for beginners and can be shot in either set up. Which ever frame you decide on, I think you'll like it better in your hand than the image that appears on your computer screen. Good luck!!


----------



## Eric Jones (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you devils son in law. See, that's the type of thing I would have had trouble finding on my own. Much appreciated


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

As a beginner learning to shoot TTF you want to make sure you have adequate inner fork gap width . The Simpleshot Scout or any of the Pocket Predator TTF shooters will be good . The Scorpion is great once they become available again .


----------



## Eric Jones (Mar 26, 2017)

The scorpion would be even better (IMO) if they had simply molded a horizontal notch as well, making it able to shoot both set-ups like the Hathcock sniper... another slingshot that is unavailable 

On another note, I'm searching in the Site Vendor's Forum (if thats what devils son in law meant by "the vendors section")
When I search "simpleshot" I get only 5 results... 
When I search simple shot I get 37 results, only a few having to do with what I'm looking for. Frustrating, but makes sense as I searched using two words and many of these will only contain one of these words
But what makes zero sense is when I search something as specific as "Simple-shot" I get 97 results ( had thought maybe that must be how guys on here write it) but many of these are threads that have NOTHING about it, even when I search "simple" using Control+F :banghead:

Sorry.. forums arent my thing. You'll often spend as much time learning about the site's usage as you will the topic you want to discuss. I just googled and went to the simple-shot website instead lol


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

My advice to a beginner is, before spend money, if you can, you make your slingshot with cheap plywood, one TTF and one OTT, then you'll can spend better your money.
But if you want start with a commercial product and you want a TTF, you'll can see that it is rare to find a "pure" TTF in commerce. I think just the PP Scorpion and the PPMG. If you are right hand holder, the Scorpion is still available and I think it is the best choice. If you are left hand holder, you can buy PPMG (by Gamekeeper John and sell by Pro-Shot UK) or looking for universal attachment like other Pocket Predator products (i.e. universal boyscout) or Simple-Shot products (i.e. Scout or an ocularis that you like). Think they are the best and cheaper commercial choice.
A very good non commercial TTF slingshot (you can easily find its template by Clever Moniker) is the R10 and its evolution called (R )evolution.
Good luck and have fun with this wonderful sport!


----------



## Eric Jones (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm right handed and hold with my left as most do.. I was looking at the Scorpion and noticed that the right hand hold was still available an thought "Drat!" :slap:

Thank you Genoa, very cool. I had looked at the Boyscout but was deterred by the bit about "junior sized hands" although maybe its not a big difference.

As of now, I might go with the Ocularis Beanflip by Simple-shot. Then later, a Scorpion or Topshot by Pocket Predator, depending on if I prefer TTF or OTT. Both those last two I just dig the ergonomic look of most...

But yes, I think youre right. I might but some materials to try to figure out what I like best or even try to make my own :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Eric Jones said:


> I'm right handed and hold with my left as most do.. I was looking at the Scorpion and noticed that the right hand hold was still available an thought "Drat!" :slap:
> 
> Thank you Genoa, very cool. I had looked at the Boyscout but was deterred by the bit about "junior sized hands" although maybe its not a big difference.
> 
> ...


The Boy Scout or Side Shooter fits large adult hands well . In my opinion it is more suitable for adult male hands . It is one of my favorites .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Eric Jones said:


> The scorpion would be even better (IMO) if they had simply molded a horizontal notch as well, making it able to shoot both set-ups like the Hathcock sniper... another slingshot that is unavailable
> 
> On another note, I'm searching in the Site Vendor's Forum (if thats what devils son in law meant by "the vendors section")
> When I search "simpleshot" I get only 5 results...
> ...


Look here https://simple-shot.com/


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The scout or the boy scout


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Imo, the simple shot scout can't hardly be beat for beginners all the way to seasoned shooters. There cheap, try one.... You'll like it!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd have said same as... BoyScout / Scout / Scorpion / HTS / Axiom... Prices are all similar and affordable.

I'd also say look at Simple-shot.com Ocularis frames - Axiom / R10 etc. The Axiom Champ is interesting option as well.


----------



## Eric Jones (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey thank you guys so much. I'll be sure and let you guys know which one(s) I go with.

Well, here's to a new obsession to venture into


----------



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)

Get a one that will do both i'd highly recommend the scout can hold it in many ways and is universal and can be modified to how you want it


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice suggestions here! Thanks!


----------



## superpacker (Feb 6, 2017)

As Ghost said, I'd get either a PP Boy Scout or Simple Shot scout - high quality, comfortable and each shoot pretty much any type of material in either configuration. So you can easily experiment. Still haven't tired of my Scout. It's a quality made item. Started OTT now use it TTF


----------

